# Aetna and 36415



## rnolen1969 (Oct 15, 2014)

I am having a difficult time getting Aetna to pay for 36415.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Marybeth (Nov 21, 2014)

*AETNA and 36415*

AETNA just does not pay for 36415 - always bundled


----------

